# Anyone have Sky box with wifi?



## shaking (25 Oct 2013)

Hi does anyone have the above? We joined sky at the start of August I can't access the on demand as our box isn't wifi. When I spoke to sky they said we didn't get one at the time of installation as they "weren't available in our area". They now want money for one or for a wireless router.

Anyone in south county Dublin have one since before August?


----------



## Tired Paul (25 Oct 2013)

As far as I know the only option available here in Ireland is a mini black box which connects into the back the of your Sky box and this then connects to your broadband at home wirelessly. Its on their website for the UK but not on their Ireland page - don't know why. I think price wise is between €30 - €40.


----------



## Fedupwtbs (26 Oct 2013)

Ring Sky and ask for this black box. Previous poster is correct in that it pulgs into your Sky boxs Ethernet port. The mini blackbox itself has a wireless device and connects with your router.

I did not have to pay Sky for this as I have had a poor experience with the broadband service so they gave it as a good will gesture. I'm sure anyone could talk Sky into providing this for free. By having the mini black box you have lots more Sky On Demand viewing options. Just watch your download limits. With Sky one good thing is there are no download limits.


----------



## gipimann (26 Oct 2013)

The on-demand connector is available from Sky for €12.99

http://www.sky.com/ireland/tv/on-demand-connector/


----------



## wednesday (26 Oct 2013)

I bought one for €12.99 - great little gizmo - along with 300gb usage from my internet provider...having a ball watching loads of the box sets.


----------

